# String[] in Ant Call von Klasse



## faetzminator (27. Apr 2009)

Hallo zusammen

ich habe eine Klasse mit einer main Methode, welche ich gerne aufrufen würde. Beim letzten Mal habe ich dazu nur Params gefunden, welche man mit einem typedef Call übergeben kann (also z.B. "<someTypedef param1="foo" param2="bar" />").
Nun habe ich das Problem, dass ich ein Programm habe, welches die gegebenen Parameter in eine Struktur parst. Da würde ich sehr ungern für jedes Feld ein getter schreiben. Da dachte ich an setParams(), welches jeweils einen String zu einem Array hinzufügt. Dies würde wunderbar funktionieren, doch motzt Ant, dass ich das Attribut "param" nur einmal aufrufen kann.
Wie kann ich ein String[] einer Klasse übergeben? Das Problem dabei ist, dass jeder Paramter Leerzeichen beinhalten kann. Also funktioniert ein String.split() nicht. Ein Platzhalter fände ich recht unschön.

Gruss, faetzminator


----------



## Wildcard (27. Apr 2009)

Wenn es sich wie du sagst um ein Programm mit main handelt, warum startest du es nicht mit einem java task und übergibst dort die Argumente?


----------



## faetzminator (27. Apr 2009)

Hallo Wildcard

ja das habe ich nun nach 1h googeln auch herausgefunden, irgendwie ist die ant Homepage einfach nicht sehr übersichtlich und am Arbeitsort haben viele keine Ahnung davon... Fürs nächste Mal weiss ichs 

Danke und Gruss, faetzminator


----------

